# Mavic Ksyrium Equipe vs. Mavic Ksyrium Elite



## gobuffs

Mavic Ksyrium Equipe at approx $350 vs the Mavic Ksyrium Elite $500

whats the diffrence - I am looking for a good set of race/traing wheels and need to keep it below $500 but the $350 looks real tempting, are the elites worth the extra $150? Anybody got a handle on these wheelsets that could help me out?


----------



## Giant_Tom

gobuffs said:


> Mavic Ksyrium Equipe at approx $350 vs the Mavic Ksyrium Elite $500
> 
> whats the diffrence - I am looking for a good set of race/traing wheels and need to keep it below $500 but the $350 looks real tempting, are the elites worth the extra $150? Anybody got a handle on these wheelsets that could help me out?


All I can offer is you can find the Elites on eBay all the time for around $400. I just got a new in box set for that about a month ago with no problems.


----------



## SOH316

*Wheel difference*

I was wondering the same. I have gone to the Mavic website and there is a slight weight difference between the two but I have no idea where since the rim appears to be the same. The hubs are exactly the same between the two. The only place that I could see any possible difference is in the spokes. It's not worth the extra money IMO unless you are on a level where 100 grams can mean the difference between 1st and 2nd place. If you ride at that level though you are probably being paid to ride. I hope this helps at least a bit.


----------



## the bull

*These wheels are different!!!*

First of all the equipe's are much heavier (135g) ! 
They have heavier rims with more straight gauge spokes (20-24). 
The Elites have a Maxtal rim(same as SSC-SL, but not shaved) with a lower count bladed spokes (18-20).
The hubs are the same.

Go for the Elites if you cant afford the SSC-SL's! They save you weight where you need it the most on your bike! The rim and spokes! 

If I was going to spend less then $500 I would get the Excel Sports threat wheel!
For 490 bucks you get:
King hubs(the best!)
Awesome 14/17 revolution spokes
And aero bombproof CXP-33 rims
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...at+Wheelset&vendorCode=EXCEL&major=1&minor=24
Plus they weigh much less!


This post is my good deed for the day!


----------



## divve

I'll put on the broken record again.

Record or DA hubs 28H
Sapim CX-Ray spokes 3x
Sapim Pollyax alloy nipples
DT Swiss RR 1.1 rims

Best no-bull road wheel set you can build and lighter than Ksyrium SSC SL. If you prefer slightly more durable go 32-36H with brass nipples.


----------



## jhr

*where can get this stuff*

Any idea where someone could get
Sapim spokes and
DT Swiss RR 1.1 rims

in truth i have never even heard of DT rims (spokes of course).

thanks in advance.
jhr


----------



## Mike Prince

*True*



divve said:


> I'll put on the broken record again.
> 
> Record or DA hubs 28H
> Sapim CX-Ray spokes 3x
> Sapim Pollyax alloy nipples
> DT Swiss RR 1.1 rims
> 
> Best no-bull road wheel set you can build and lighter than Ksyrium SSC SL. If you prefer slightly more durable go 32-36H with brass nipples.


Totally agree. Nothing against K's, but handbuilts are the way to go.

As far as the K's, the Equpies do have heavier rims, but the material (Maxtal alu) is not different, the eyelets are. The Elites use an aluminum screw-in eyelet similar to the SL's, while the Equipes have a more conventional single stainless eyelet. Another difference is that these rims, having conventional nipples are conventional rims in the sense that they require rim tape

Spokes are different too. Equipes use more of 'em and they're not bladed.

Get handbuilts for your training wheels. divve's build suggestion is a far better wheel than the K's IMO.


----------



## divve

jhr said:


> Any idea where someone could get
> Sapim spokes and
> DT Swiss RR 1.1 rims
> 
> in truth i have never even heard of DT rims (spokes of course).
> 
> thanks in advance.
> jhr


The new DT rims are basically the OP killer. Better made, more consistent quality and weight, and slightly lighter to boot.

http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=rims.bikedetail&id=8

I haven't seen the DT rims separately for sale online yet. Check out their site for a list of dealers. I'm sure anyone who sells their spokes will be able to get the rims as well.

You can get Sapim spokes from the distributor or any dealer:
http://www.thorusa.com/product10.htm

This guy will build the wheels and get all parts if you wish:
http://www.oddsandendos.com/


----------



## Coolhand

divve said:


> The new DT rims are basically the OP killer. Better made, more consistent quality and weight, and slightly lighter to boot.
> 
> http://www.dtswiss.com/index.asp?fuseaction=rims.bikedetail&id=8
> 
> I haven't seen the DT rims separately for sale online yet. Check out their site for a list of dealers. I'm sure anyone who sells their spokes will be able to get the rims as well.
> 
> You can get Sapim spokes from the distributor or any dealer:
> http://www.thorusa.com/product10.htm
> 
> This guy will build the wheels and get all parts if you wish:
> http://www.oddsandendos.com/


If you are on a budget you are going to want to avoid the CXrays spokes, as they are really expensive right now- especially in the US. DT revolutions are a better price value, although not quite a strong evidently.

The DT rims are *really* nice. You could save some money going with Velocity rims as well.


----------



## shokhead

Get the elites,bulletproff and i think getawaybike has the for $429.


----------



## the bull

*Ahh no bull huh!?!?!*

I see I thought you were my buddy? 

That would make a nice wheel! 
Never seen the DT rims.
I am sure they are nice.


----------



## divve

If you can't torment your buddy, who can you torment?


----------



## bigriderblack

gobuffs said:


> Mavic Ksyrium Equipe at approx $350 vs the Mavic Ksyrium Elite $500
> 
> whats the diffrence - I am looking for a good set of race/traing wheels and need to keep it below $500 but the $350 looks real tempting, are the elites worth the extra $150? Anybody got a handle on these wheelsets that could help me out?



Just some feedback on the Equipes - The came stock on my Specialized Allez Comp - I was a little wary at first (being a new wheel) - I have found them to be a very good training wheel over the 1st 1k miles. They are stiff and strong - They hold up well considering I weigh at 205 lbs.and dont exactly train on the best of roads. The are definitley not as light as the Elites but I think they would be a good value for training and club rides. IMHO


----------



## abowman

*random response*

I'm replying to random posts to get to 5 so I can ask my own question


----------



## farva

The Elite is the best all around wheelset in the Ksyrium line
The equipes are reliable, affordable, but heavy
The SL's/ES use aluminum spokes. Aluminum plain sucks compared to steel for ride quality & fatigue life


----------



## bwbishop

Or for $300 in parts plus some labor at your LBS you could have a set that is over 300g lighter than the Elites and just as stiff. Lots of great custom builders in the Wheels forum as well that can also help you out.


----------



## Pirx

gobuffs said:


> Mavic Ksyrium Equipe at approx $350 vs the Mavic Ksyrium Elite $500
> 
> whats the diffrence - I am looking for a good set of race/traing wheels and need to keep it below $500 but the $350 looks real tempting, are the elites worth the extra $150? Anybody got a handle on these wheelsets that could help me out?


If you are looking for a _good_ set of wheels, then you shouldn't be looking at the Mavic Ksyriums at all. My two cents.

See above for alternatives, all of which are far better than those crummy Mavics. All they have going for them is the marketing. With that and 99cents you can get a Cheeseburger at McDonalds, at participating locations only.


----------



## JasonB176

farva said:


> The Elite is the best all around wheelset in the Ksyrium line
> The equipes are reliable, affordable, but heavy
> The SL's/ES use aluminum spokes. Aluminum plain sucks compared to steel for ride quality & fatigue life





Pirx said:


> If you are looking for a _good_ set of wheels, then you shouldn't be looking at the Mavic Ksyriums at all. My two cents.
> 
> See above for alternatives, all of which are far better than those crummy Mavics. All they have going for them is the marketing. With that and 99cents you can get a Cheeseburger at McDonalds, at participating locations only.


I'm not sure why the Ksyrium name seems to be a lightning rod for strong opinions. It seems people either love them or hate them.

I have a set of SSC SLs from 2002 that have held up well. My new bike has Elites and I've been looking around to see what others have experienced with them. So far, I love the ride they give. I'm hoping they will turn out to be as durable as the SSC SLs have been.


----------

